# What did you do this weekend???



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Me.....

Well, take a look......

oh so much fun!!

!! - CAUTION AUDIO CONTAINS STRONG MUSIC - !!

Jae


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice - you git! :mrgreen: 
I haven't been skiing or snowboarding for about 4 years now since I busted my knee boarding in the USA. 

Shame about the choice of music, Mother F**ker!

Simon.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I know, leave that to the editor!!! Was wicked, going again this weekend, as more snow has fallen today! Only costs 33 euro to get there and back by train AND get a day pass for the slopes - beats all the traffic, plus it means you can have a beer or 2!!!

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

you should go again - I missed 2 seasons when I had a compression fracture of my spine (3 months in a brace!) - but it was like riding a bike when back on the slope!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you had a great time Jae :wink:

Shame about the music though :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

yea, the guy that edited it works for RTL and it was his choice


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> yea, the guy that edited it works for RTL and it was his choice


RTL, says it all really :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Glad you had a nice weekend Jae  some of us had to go to [smiley=bigcry.gif] work 
But a great little clip


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Jae said:


> you should go again - I missed 2 seasons when I had a compression fracture of my spine (3 months in a brace!) - but it was like riding a bike when back on the slope!!!


Yeah, I was thinking that. I've had two operations on my knee and I think it is just about fixed, but I'm now totally unfit! Perhaps I should throw my skis in the back of the car and drive down to the Alps for a few days of fun?!

Simon.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Got back on Sunday morn frm a week of boarding in Colorado(Copper Mountain) and im off again for a week to Winter Park also in Colorado.
Was an amazing trip, only bugger my board got nicked on my second day, but it meant i was able to upgrade to a Burton Custom and C60 carbon bindings,,,,yeeehaaaa  
Had a blast and cant wait to strap in on Sunday morning


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Cool....... [smiley=dude.gif]

Looks smashin, loads of snow as well.

Knocks the socks of Milton Keynes snowdome I went to at the weekend for abit of a pre-season warm up. Snow was awful if anyone is thinking of going 

Off to Kitzbuhel in Austria in a couple of weeks. Treated myself to a new board today as well. My Nitro Naturals will probably go on Ebay, I switched to a GNU Carbon High Beam for something more varied.


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Harv said:


> Got back on Sunday morn frm a week of boarding in Colorado(Copper Mountain) and im off again for a week to Winter Park also in Colorado.
> Was an amazing trip, only bugger my board got nicked on my second day, but it meant i was able to upgrade to a Burton Custom and P60 carbon bindings,,,,yeeehaaaa
> Had a blast and cant wait to strap in on Sunday morning


I'm off to Vail in a couple of weeks for the first time. Is theft a major problem?


----------



## ferino (Nov 1, 2004)

Just got back from Les Gets on Sunday.

Kicked ass on my new Burton T6 and P1 Carbons ripping up the park.

Going to get a few more weekends in this season. Love the Portes du Soleil.


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Theft..... aparrently so, when i filled in my incident report the guy said that during the recent vacation they had lots of walk by thefts, people see some nice kit and do a runner with it, going fwd im lm always going to use my lock and chain combo(even this wont stop a determined thief but the walkers would be deterred)

Just try and keep an eye out, a pain i know but worth it for the north america experience, went to vail for the day its AMAzing, You are going to have a wicked time and it is powder central.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Cool....... [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Looks smashin, loads of snow as well.
> 
> ...


Jae watching that video has got me all hyped again.

Im off to Chamonix in March and wanted to get a few lessons in Milton Keynes, there is a dry slope near me but thought it would be better to practice in Milton Keynes.

scavenger do u think its not worth paying the extra for the snow dome??


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Tej,

Its defo worth getting lessons before you head to the slopes, but id agree with scavenger i went to Mk last year and it was pretty $h**e and way too short. aparrently tamworth is much better

Cheers


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

8) now that got me going  i'm off next week, drive down to the french Alp's and then nip into Switzland on the way home.

I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait,I can't wait  

Thanks for that Jae, now back to ebay to sell the last of my boards.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I am off to Tignes on Saturday for a week, been boarding once before in Andorra and had a good time but my body ached when I came home. Thinking about getting either a few private lessons or joining a group lesson when I go. All my mates ski so they are hopeless for tips.

Anyone been to Tignes (Val Claret) and can recommend any of the snow schools there?

Cheers

Fin


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fin, I would get yourself a couple of hours 1 on 1 with a instructor when your out there might cost you 50-70 euros but will be well worth it.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

TTej said:


> scavenger do u think its not worth paying the extra for the snow dome??


You will get the basics there so at least you can stand up on a board by the time you go away. The snow may be OK when you go. Apparently MK has been busy recently which is why the snow conditions are far from ideal.

When away join a Ski School for a few days when you go. A decent instructor will show you the best places on the mountain and hopefully bring your riding on.


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for that L7, I thought about having a 3 * 1 hour private lessons on Mon/Tue/Wed

Would I be better off getting a 2 hour lesson on the Tuesday? Gives me a couple of days to find my feet again.

What do you reckon.

Cheers again


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I went to see Leicester Tigers on Sunday afternoon bit scary but all ended well fantastic game of rugby


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well since you asked and the skiing theme was there.........

I was here










taking part in this.........










with this bunch of friends.........










meeting these folks..........




























and the best part of the weekend was when Jacques gave us this cheque for our charity..........










FANTASTIC weekend!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John,

Looks like you had a fab weekend. How was the chiselled chinned bloke?

You lucky bas,
Brett


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Fin said:


> I am off to Tignes on Saturday for a week, been boarding once before in Andorra and had a good time but my body ached when I came home. Thinking about getting either a few private lessons or joining a group lesson when I go. All my mates ski so they are hopeless for tips.
> 
> Anyone been to Tignes (Val Claret) and can recommend any of the snow schools there?
> 
> ...


I was in Tignes last year and I think some of my group used Magic for their lessons. They could all ski by the end so they can't have been too bad.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

Nando said:



> Fin said:
> 
> 
> > I am off to Tignes on Saturday for a week, been boarding once before in Andorra and had a good time but my body ached when I came home. Thinking about getting either a few private lessons or joining a group lesson when I go. All my mates ski so they are hopeless for tips.
> ...


I like Tignes - nice run to Val D'Issere and back if you can avoid the flat spots! I like St Anton now for the full weekend treatment... the crazy Kangaroo has had me return knowing I've been away and swearing never again....  :twisted:

Jae - nice clip, so jealous... I'm tempted to book something myself now... are you with the pizza eating brigade or can anyone come :lol:

Blimey Jac - this thread is about what you did this weekend, not last century.....! wow... cant believe people still used to use those "ski" things... :roll: :wink:

me.... I got sandwiched by a 20 something stone brick shit house at speed against some stationary perspex resulting in a torn ab/stomache muscle spilling my intestines.... aka inguinal hernia.... surgery next week maybe I can ge a six pack stitched in too


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

dee said:


> Blimey Jac - this thread is about what you did this weekend, not last century.....! wow... cant believe people still used to use those "ski" things... :roll: :wink:


May I remind you, those oldfashioned 'ski' things are what people use when they want to be in control of their arse, instead of just plonking it down when gravity throws you a wobbler!

I was at the Lauberhornrennen last weekend...









Oh, and I also went to Blofeld's hide-out...










H


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

with the pizza brigade??? Nope, anyone can come! Flight to Munich, train from the central station, on the piste!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Jae said:


> on the piste!!


That sounds like my kind of weekend


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey Jac - this thread is about what you did this weekend, not last century.....! wow... cant believe people still used to use those "ski" things... :roll: :wink:
> ...


How cool is that 8) sub sub zero me thinks


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> John,
> 
> Looks like you had a fab weekend. How was the chiselled chinned bloke?
> 
> ...


DC was not able to make it. :?  He had to go to a Motor show in Birmingham then off to Russia on Sunday.

Next year! :?


----------



## panamahat (Sep 18, 2005)

My Weekend...
bob sled - cresta run, st.moritz temp -12, how cold was that !...
Kings Club, outstanding...  :wink: 
tt, great over the julia pass...........n' everywhere else natch.
id post a foto but have no clue how . . .


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

L7 said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


Did I mention that I'd skiied down from there too... Ubercool

H [smiley=dude.gif]


----------

